# RV Weight/LPG/MPG



## eupho (Jun 3, 2005)

I note several posts on different topics claiming that a Slide Out = 7.5tons minimum.
This is not so. My Winnie 30b has a large hydraulic slide out and scaled just 6260kg, ie 6.16 tons on the weighbridge outside Southampton Docks.

I have now covered 6,000 miles, mostly in Spain & Portugal, and so far I am averaging 11.8mpg. I normally cruise at 55mpg.

Bearing in mind the cost of adding a sequential lpg injection system, the "payload" reduction due to the extra weight of a decent capacity tank system, not to mention the extra weight of carrying a second fuel, and the dearth of lpg filling stations in Spain & Portugal, together with a break even mileage of some 25,000 if one were able to use lpg almost all the time, the "benefits" of lpg for me seem virtually none existant.

There is also the other problem with lpg that one is precluded from useing the channel tunnel.

Incedientally the vehicle is plated at 7.5 tons


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Eupho

All RV models are different - obviously your 30 ft Winnie is built off a lighter chassis than, say, Kijana's 30ft Hurricane which also sports a large slide-out, his weighs in at around 8 tonnes.

I think the message to read into the posts is not to tar all 30+ footers with slides with the "overweight" brush, but simply to be vigilant when buying.

We have come across a great many unwitting buyers who have been duped into buying RVs which have been overweight (and overwidth). 

There are a lot of people out there who are blissfully unaware of the 7.5 tonne rule, and it does not help that when submitting initial registration papers to the DVLA you fill these details in yourself so it can be underweight on the logbook - you did the sensible thing by using a weighbridge - that way there's no mistakes, but many don't.

As far as MPG goes, I am a great believer that not all RVs are gas guzzling monsters (they used to be but times have changed). I have stood at shows with my V10 tritons which ARE capable of 14mpg when driven properly, under the right conditions and argued the t*ss with idiots who stand there shouting that they will only do 9-10mpg if you're lucky :roll: 

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Olley's Winnebago 30 foot RV with twin slides is also over 8 tonnes......
Hope your Winnie isn't built on the 102" chassis......

Keith


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Plated figure for our Hurricane 30F is 6.77 tonnes with full fuel , oil, & coolant. Plated MAM is 8.16 tonnes.

I'm guessing if Eupho was using the weighbridge just outside Southampton docks, his RV will have just come off the boat and be pretty close to empty on fuel. If the 30b is a 2004 model, it has fuel capacity of 75 US gallons, so the weight of that would need to be added to the quoted 6.26 tonnes to compare.

Winnebago give the MAM for a 2004 30b as 18000lb, or 8.18 tonnes. Note that this is slightly higher than that for my Hurricane.

If yours is plated to 7.5 tonnes, Eupho, that's great, if you're prepared to accept the consequent reduction in payload.

I think Linda's point is that if someone buys a 30b that is not so plated, then he would need his LGV licence to drive it. Personally, I don't see this as an issue - when I bought the RV I took an LGV test and acquired the appropriate licence.

Winnebago also give the internal dimension of this model as 8'5", with the external dimension of 8'6".

Two points to note here. Firstly, that indicates a wall thickness of 1/2". No doubt that enables a lighter body weight, but I wonder what the insulation value is?

Secondly, the manufacturer is stating that the exterior width is 102", which unfortunately makes this vehicle illegal to drive on UK roads.

I was most interested to note the fuel consumption figures you quote. You may have seen mine in an earlier thread, which after the first few miles suggest 9.8mpg heavily loaded towing a Smart, with the 6.8 litre Triton engine.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Kijana....good to see you!
Hope Spain is treating you both well...you aint missing much here :wink:


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Linda

I don't know - I think it all looks rather pretty at the moment. All we have to look at out here is blue sky and sunshine over a sparkling sea. . .

Actually, it's been a bit cloudy the last few days. And I had to pull the slideout in this afternoon because it was blowing a hooly.

I'm going to have to take it easy over the next few days to recover from all that effort!

Regs to both

Bruce


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

Channel Tunnell and L P G

You can use it with lpg if you dont mention it


----------

